
Show HN: Testing at Compile-Time - billsix
http://billsix.github.io/cac.html
======
billsix
Let me know if anyone has questions. I learned quite a bit in making libbug.
Being able to do any computation during Compile-Time, such as state and IO,
was more powerful then I had initially expected.

